# What is the boldest pumilio/thumbnail



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm settimg up a show tank (a 30 cube) and I want it to house either a pumilio or thumbnail but the wife says it has the be something she can see out alot. So lets here your votes please.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Retics or Bastis.

My Solarte are in quarantine - but I have heard they are supposed to be very bold as well.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

rozdaboff said:


> Retics or Bastis


I'll second those...


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

bastis & banded intermedius


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Maybe my group needs to get a little older - but so far I haven't found the Banded Intermedius to be as bold as they are advertised. Incredible frog - but I don't think they are bolder than my Retics.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

^Funny, I was about to say the same thing about my retics, LOL


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine are still new , but I'll go with the Retics too by a long shot .


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd say Bastis.


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks alot for all of your replies.

has anyone noticed a difference between spotted retic's or different color morphs of blasti's

And are trio's or pairs bolder?

You all are gonna make my wife alot happier.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Tim said:


> has anyone noticed a difference between spotted retic's


Spotted or Striped Retics are very difficult to find. Retics as froglets have a spotted pattern. A small percentage may retain the spotted pattern as adults, but the trait may not breed true. There are striped/spotted populations of Retics that usually retain the striped/spotted appearance into adulthood and the trait is carried on by their offspring. These frogs are not well represented in the hobby currently. There are a couple of people working with some older imports, and Mark Pepper and the Understory project recently made very limited numbers available - although the hope is that more will become available. As for the boldness between the standards and the spotteds - I haven't observed a difference. My spotteds were much shyer when younger, but once they started breeding - they have become very outgoing.



Tim said:


> or different color morphs of blasti's


I only have experience with Reds and Oranges directly - but all Basti's seem to have a bold nature. However, the personalities of individual frogs may vary - so you aren't guaranteed bold Bastis or Retics with every frog - although the likelihood is much better.



Tim said:


> And are trio's or pairs bolder?


Both Retics and Bastis are very territorial frogs and will do better when kept in pairs. However, I have had good experience with a trio of Retics (1.2) and a trio of Bastis (2.1). Retic males are very aggressive - and I wouldn't recommend keeping more than one male in a typical sized tank. The same should be said for Bastis - my group was raised together from subadults - and there was never any aggression between the two males, and the group breeds very well. So - I haven't seen a reason to split them up yet.


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks alot all I'm falling in love with you all. I'll put my orange blasti pair and my yellow blasti pair in vert 20's down in the frog room and hold out for a pair of retics for the show tank in the kitichen....See how good you all were at talking me into getting yet another pair of gorgeous frogs that I've been wanting all along anyway :lol:


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

But Honey the experts told me this is the best thing to do....Honest 8)


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The Isla Colons that I saw in the wild were "statistically" the boldest morph I came across, with Bastimentos coming in a close second.


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

utoh now I'll need another show tank.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have four Bastis, two in each viv and they seem to be pretty elusive and shy. But my Man Creeks, wow, they never hide. They are always out in the open even when I am watching them up close. The male likes to sit on the tree stump and call, even when I open the top to listen.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Of course Imitators are another really good choice! My Imi's are so bold I actually have to block them from climbing out of the tank when I open the lid sometimes. They rarely scatter when you approach the tank and all of them are out and about all day long. Not as flashy as say basti's, but still a great, bold thumbnail species IMO.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I can't speak as to banded intermedius, but my standard intermedius are very bold. Man Creek pumilio are also quite bold, and I see them all the time . . . especially when you are feeding them.


----------



## BrandonP (Apr 1, 2007)

We have Ammy's and they are very bold!!! The only hide when you open the glass doors, but come right back out again after you dump in the food!! In fact the other day, one of mine was sticking to the front glass, so I went up and stuck my head super close to look at the belly. She saw me and turned around to face up to get a better look at me. She kept shifting back and forth, kinda like when a dog cocks there head at you back and forth, sooo cute!!
Portia


----------

